# The Rainbow Bridge Has A New Member



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Our Daschund,Penelope, left this morning to join those who went before her.She was our rescue girl and brought us much happiness. Unbeknowst (sp?) To us her back was in bad shape. She tried to get on recliner Wednesday and missed,flipped,and landed on her back. She became paralyzeD.Xryas showed 4 vertebrae in very bad shape,Vet said her back was a ticking time bomb. 
Rest in Peace baby girl, our hearts are breaking but thank for the laughs and all those slurpy kisses.
Camping won't be the same without you.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Penelope, our pets become part of our family and bring us so much happiness and companionship. It's hard to believe that its been 4 years since our lab - Chloe-Joy left for Rainbow Bridge.

Here is poem that I had found when Chloe left us and would like to pass on.....

May I go now
Don't you think the time is right?
May I say good-bye to pain-filled days
and endless lonely nights?
I've lived my life and done my best,
an example tried to be,
So can I take that step beyond
and set my spirit free?
I didn't want to go at first.
I fought with all my might!
But something seems to draw me now
to a warm and loving light.
I want to go! I really do!
It's difficult to stay.
But I will try as best I can
to live just one more day .
To give you time to care for me
and share your love and fears.
I know you're sad and are afraid
because I see your tears.
I'll not be far, I promise that,
and hope you'll always know
that my spirit will be close to you
wherever you may go.
Thank you so for loving me.
You know I loved you too.
That's why it's hard to say good-bye
and end this life with you.
So hold me now, just one more time,
and let me hear you say,
because you care so much for me,
you'll let me go today.


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

.gif[/img]


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

How sad Dox...

Carey


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

So sorry for your loss Doxie.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss..


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry this had to happen.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

so sorry to hear. My bridge-kids (Abby, Jazzy, & Tasha) will welcome her.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

So sorry Tawnya!! I know this is hard for you!! Will we still see you Friday night so I can give you a hug!!?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone. To those of you who have loved and lost, it applies to our fur babies as well "it's better to have loved and lost, then not to have loved at all".

Since we are on vacation with our friends, we still have to face going to home to her not being there. My daughter had to go through the process alone. Being in Seattle will never be the same as I will always remember being on the phone with the vet and being told that she couldn't do anything for Penny, she was paralyzed. Sniffle. We have a huge void in our hearts and will forever miss her slow slurpy kisses, waddly walk, and the amazing stubborness of " I will come in the house if and when I am ready but not until I have chased every last squirrel on earth". Rest in peace baby girl, thank you for letting us love you and for making us laugh.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> So sorry Tawnya!! I know this is hard for you!! Will we still see you Friday night so I can give you a hug!!?


Yep! it's the plan my friend!


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Thank you everyone. To those of you who have loved and lost, it applies to our fur babies as well "it's better to have loved and lost, then not to have loved at all".
> 
> Since we are on vacation with our friends, we still have to face going to home to her not being there. My daughter had to go through the process alone. Being in Seattle will never be the same as I will always remember being on the phone with the vet and being told that she couldn't do anything for Penny, she was paralyzed. Sniffle. We have a huge void in our hearts and will forever miss her slow slurpy kisses, waddly walk, and the amazing stubborness of " I will come in the house if and when I am ready but not until I have chased every last squirrel on earth". Rest in peace baby girl, thank you for letting us love you and for making us laugh.


Dear Friend...my heart just breaks for you and your family. I have had to send 3 of my "fur kids" over the bridge so I know it was not easy. She filled a place in your heart and life for a long time and in that time you gave her great joy and love....some day she will send another one to stand in for her. Pebbles and Nikkie send doggie kisses and snuggles to you ..too.

Lynn


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Doxie - I am so sorry about your baby...... lots of big hugs to you!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Doxie: I am so sorry to hear about Penelope. It is so hard to lose our fur-babies. Hugs sent your way.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Tawnya I was sorry to hear about your loss, thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

So sorry Tonya to hear about Penelope. They are family members, for sure.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thank you everyone







. Today we go home to no Penelope at home







I haven't cried for last 2 days but it will be a flood later. Sniffle. Dang fur babies anyway.


----------

